# Tools



## chrisgreenwood91 (12 mo ago)

Hey everyone I recently started a job as a maintenance technician for a property maintenance company and I installed a faucet for the first time. It was a pain in the butt to get an adjustable and pump pliers up behind the sink. I am wondering if there are better options? I was thinking about trying some ratcheting flare nut wrenches or something any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

chrisgreenwood91 said:


> Hey everyone I recently started a job as a maintenance technician for a property maintenance company and I installed a faucet for the first time. It was a pain in the butt to get an adjustable and pump pliers up behind the sink. I am wondering if there are better options? I was thinking about trying some ratcheting flare nut wrenches or something any advice would be greatly appreciated


A better option is to go to plumbing school and become a licenced plumber. "Technicians" are not allowed here.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

10 pound bfh.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> 10 pound bfh.


Just flare the ends with the BFH.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chrisgreenwood91 said:


> Hey everyone I recently started a job as a maintenance technician for a property maintenance company and I installed a faucet for the first time. It was a pain in the butt to get an adjustable and pump pliers up behind the sink. I am wondering if there are better options? I was thinking about trying some ratcheting flare nut wrenches or something any advice would be greatly appreciated



So you want us to tell you how to have your customer avoid hiring us? Right......................


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes.
Gretz-ski!


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Just buy the faucet that snaps together next time. Problem solved and no tools required. Well, except for the one performing the installation... 😆


----------

